# Not my picture..BUT...



## Marie5656 (Oct 28, 2017)

*
I saw it and wanted to share.


*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2017)

Spectacular...wow!!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 28, 2017)

Ooooh, love it!


----------



## Wren (Oct 28, 2017)

So unusual, what are the chances of catching a moment like that ?


----------



## drifter (Oct 28, 2017)

What a shot!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 28, 2017)

So sweet.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 28, 2017)

Great pic Marie, love it!


----------

